# DOVE Decoys



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

As Sept 1st so slowly approaches ? for the last 5yrs I've been using a wind or powered decoy on a 3-4' stake - 4 me these are dove magnets ! does anyone else use them & what do you think ? here in Ky never go to the field without one


----------



## MagicandNucky (May 14, 2012)

I have a wind and battery powered dove decoy. I have had dove almost stop dead in their tracks when they see them. At the very least I normally get a glance from the doves, and hopefully a shot opportunity.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

We have a homemade dove decoy tree. Dove have tried to land on it. Let me see if I can find the picture.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex - I like it !


----------



## 00tjwrangler (Aug 6, 2010)

Up here in pa we cant used battery power decoys but i have a dove decoy tree also


----------

